# Looking to purchase breeding business



## Jon Townsend (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello All:
New to forum, hope I am not breaking any rules.

Winding down my first career, looking to start a second in the next year or so.

I was wondering if anyone who owns a mid to larger size German Shepherd kennel/breeding operation is interested in selling their business.

I have a wonderful Czech/DDR GSD and would like to learn the business of breeding them and use this as my business after leaving the world of manufacturing.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Breeding is not an exact science or a run to plan business.....it is more an art and based more on experience and knowledge than a physical location and inventory.

It is not a highly profitable "business" if done with strong morals and ethics, rather than as a "commercial" or "puppy mill" bottom line priority.

Lee


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You won't make a profit breeding dogs, if you're doing it the right way. Even with big puppy-mill type operations, the profit margin is very slim. 

Plus that, you don't just buy a breeding kennel and go into business breeding dogs. It is an art and a skill that is gained through years (decades) of experience with dogs. With GSDs especially, you must make very careful and knowledgeable decisions with regard to breeding the right dogs to one another, and making sure the combinations will "gel". You can't just take two dogs of the same breed, put them together, and sell the puppies. It's a lot more complicated and expensive and time-consuming than that, and therefore is best left to those who are expert at it.

For that reason, you'll rarely see a reputable large kennel come up "for sale". People who have devoted their lives to the breed are not going to let it go to some random person they don't even know. Usually, kennels stay in the family or are taken over by someone who has been mentored by the breeder for a very long time.

So, enjoy the dog you have, train her, work with her, and learn. Get to know some other reputable breeders in your training club. If you are truly passionate about the GSD and want to learn how to breed the right way, you may get lucky and a reputable, seasoned breeder will take you under their wing. But realize, proper breeding also involves raising and training many dogs, titling, showing, health testing, etc. It's more an expensive and time-consuming hobby than a business.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and so glad you came here for info before you started up a new business!

The type of breeders we support here are 'responsible' breeders (click here for what that is  ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html ) and generally they don't really make much money.

If you've had a chance to wander around the site, have you seen --> GSD Rescue Information - German Shepherd Dog Forums and clicked to see the HUNDREDS of purebred GSD's posted there?

Many who were in kill shelters and are dead now?

Point being, there are sadly already too many GSD breeders just breeding and selling puppies. With no care or concern where they end up after the check is cashed by the breeder.

Instead, 'responsible' breeders do everything they can do to assure they don't contribute to that. They tattoo and microchip the puppies before they are sold so they can always be contacted if dog is lost. They spend HOURS interviewing and matching owners with each puppy (and telling people NO I think my pups are not a good match for you, thanks). They keep track of us FOR THE LIFE OF OUR DOGS to make sure the health and temperament is what they want in their program and making adjustments constantly based on feedback and the knowledge they gain with each and every litter.

Additionally, the puppy agreement says they will always take a pup/dog back at any time and any age. So the more puppies you breed the more may end up back at the kennel.

Best thing to do is locate a great breeder in your area (RESPONSIBLE BREEDER) and apprentice from them. Some of the time combining a few litters a year with becoming a good dog trainer/teacher works out well. So the classes/training can supplement the budget.

If you go up to the top of the page and in the narrow black stripe along the top, click on the User CP and put your GENERAL LOCATION, there may be breeders in your area you can meet up with and chat to see if it's really what you want to do. 

Good luck.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

And even if you do end up "purchasing" a breeding operation, if its a good operation that's based off of experience and reputation, the moment it gets out that it was sold, you'll probably end up losing all the business anyways. People search out breeders for their knowledge, not really for the dogs they own.

If you want to get into breeding, partner up with a good breeder. Learn from them, co-own some dogs with them. Show interest in the dog work and in various venues. Truly start to understand what it is that needs to be done to be considered reputable and the kind of work necessary to produce great dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For reasons already stated, you'd probably be better off purchasing a kennel as in a boarding kennel or dog daycare type facility. I have a friend who did this, after working a such a kennel ended up buying it from the previous owner and while she is very very busy, it's a successful business, very popular. She also operates a dog rescue and does have her own breeding dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

martemchik said:


> And even if you do end up "purchasing" a breeding operation, if its a good operation that's based off of experience and reputation, the moment it gets out that it was sold, you'll probably end up losing all the business anyways. People search out breeders for their knowledge, not really for the dogs they own.
> 
> If you want to get into breeding, partner up with a good breeder. Learn from them, co-own some dogs with them. Show interest in the dog work and in various venues. Truly start to understand what it is that needs to be done to be considered reputable and the kind of work necessary to produce great dogs.


I agree. If I were to start a breeding business, I would want to build it from the ground up, make my own name for myself and build my own reputation.

For that reason too, if I had a successful breeding operation and wanted to retire, I would not sell the business, as I would not want to risk selling it to someone who potentially didn't share my same breeding philosophy, same vision, or same loyalty to my clients. The last thing you'd want is some person run your good name (or kennel name) into the ground.

Not that I'm suggesting you would do such a thing. 

But I just think breeding is as much about personal relationships, knowledge and ethics as it is about the actual dogs produced, and those aren't things that money can buy.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Check out the new law that is being set to eliminate puppy mills. No out of state sales without owners seeing the pup they purchase (no internet sales) + only one litter a year. If reported for violating this law there are some big fines. Just do research before making breeding a big business. Sorry I don't know all the facts yet, just heard it briefly at the club. I would never buy a puppy from someone in business to breed. I got my first dog and soon second from someone who has a passion in improving, showing and competing with the breed. The dogs are selected for a purpose and pups from litters are kept by the breeder. That's where I would buy a dog. All this plus only the healthiest dogs are considered. Anyways just my 2 cents.


----------

